# Sponsoring Husband to come to Ontario



## aliciaann (May 12, 2014)

I am a Canadian citizen and my husband is British. My husband and I have been married for a year now and currently live in the UK. We want to move back to Canada but are getting confused with how the sponsorship works. It says that I need to meet financial requirements but when I move home I won't have a job yet. Has anyone experienced this before?


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

aliciaann said:


> I am a Canadian citizen and my husband is British. My husband and I have been married for a year now and currently live in the UK. We want to move back to Canada but are getting confused with how the sponsorship works. It says that I need to meet financial requirements but when I move home I won't have a job yet. Has anyone experienced this before?


Yep, I had the same situation. Because I work in a regulated profession by law I could only get a job when I was in Canada. I then had to do the whole sponsorship from within Canada, took 11 months to get my wife to first stage PR. If I were you, start sponsorship in London then come to Canada, much quicker.


----------



## DHan (May 12, 2014)

conflict73 said:


> Yep, I had the same situation. Because I work in a regulated profession by law I could only get a job when I was in Canada. I then had to do the whole sponsorship from within Canada, took 11 months to get my wife to first stage PR. If I were you, start sponsorship in London then come to Canada, much quicker.



Hi

I was going to create a similar post to this one but thought it would be easier to ask here then the post creator could also see in case it's helpful to her.

I am in the same situation as this post creator and i was wondering about this response. 

I am a bit confused about how this works, there seems to be two sections to the applying, first is the Canadian citizen who is trying to sponsor their spouse, they have to be assessed, does this take longer if this person is in Canada already?. 

Then there is the person being sponsored, is it better if they are not already in Canada before starting the application?

Also about the financial side of it, i had read that if the people are actually married rather than just in a common-law relationship then the financial requirement on the Canadian citizen who is trying to sponsor their spouse is not needed. Is this correct?

I hope this all makes sense i seem to ramble a bit in there!

Thx.


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

DHan said:


> Hi
> 
> I was going to create a similar post to this one but thought it would be easier to ask here then the post creator could also see in case it's helpful to her.
> 
> ...


Hi
It depends where you start the sponsorship as to length of time. It's also easier to prove your relationship if you are married; whatever the case though thesponsor is financially responsible, you do need money/ or a job in Canada. Also if the applicant starts off in Canada then it's unlikely they will be able to come andgo back into Canada.


----------



## Pregunta (May 14, 2014)

aliciaann said:


> I am a Canadian citizen and my husband is British. My husband and I have been married for a year now and currently live in the UK. We want to move back to Canada but are getting confused with how the sponsorship works. It says that I need to meet financial requirements but when I move home I won't have a job yet. Has anyone experienced this before?


I landed as a permanent resident about a year ago, so this is all pretty fresh in my mind. I'm from the states and my wife and I did an outside-of-canada sponsorship. We got legal counsel for the whole thing, which really put our minds at ease. Technically, it does not make the process any faster, but they do them all the time and can get all the information organized a lot faster than someone doing it for the first time.
Another thing to note, for spousal sponsorship, in regards to financial responsibility, there is not a set amount you have to meet. The sponsor does have to agree to provide for you though. My wife was a student at the time of my arrival...
Do it outside of canada, it is faster, you'll be less bored, and most importantly, you can appeal a denial, whereas you cannot from within. You can also travel to and from, where as if you are applying within you cannot. 

PM me if you have any questions


----------



## beatitboss (Apr 1, 2014)

Thread for Outland LONDON, UK Applications!


----------

